# is ibs suppose to wake u up at night during sleep?



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i read and heard from some dr that if the pain wakes you up during sleep, its likely more than ibs. how many of you have pain wake you up during sleep? cause it never did before, until this recent bout. not sure if this recent bout is something more.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well GERD tends to be much more likely to wake you up at night with pain than IBS (in the study that led to the pain wakes you up at night may be something other than IBS). If you are having copious watery diarrhea primarily at night that is typical of microscopic colitis.

People with IBS are much more likely to wake at night with pain than people who are healthy so it isn't 100% certain it must be more than IBS, but like any time you get new/different symptoms than your usual range of IBS it is worth checking in with your doctor.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the reply kathleen. frustration is the dr still haven't found any dx even with this different sx bout. Also wondering how does mental state play into everyone's ibs sx? cause with me, i simply cannot find any relationship between stress, anxious, relax, calm with on/off of my ibs sx. also its been 15 years and i still cannot pin now any foods that triggers it or helps it. that's why i'm thinking its more to it than ibs. cause if i can find ANY relationship, i can control it. but i cannot.. frustrating..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mental state effects all diseases and disorders to some extent. Stress, depression, anxiety make pretty much everything worse than it would be if you didn't have them.

Stress is a bigger trigger for some than others, but it never makes anything better to be all stressed out, depressed or anxious.

Food is NOT IN ANY WAY the one and only trigger for IBS symptoms. There are lots of them and many people have about the same symptoms no matter what diet they eat.

FWIW the worse than IBS you are convinced it are often can have food triggers that make it worse and get worse with stress, so it isn't true those are completely uneffected by what you eat, how you sleep, how stressed out you are, etc.

And if you have a change in symptom pattern, make an appointment to see your doctor. If the tests show nothing else is going on, then it just the way your IBS is acting up right now.

Have you done a months of a strict low FODMAP diet or the SCD diet to see if that makes a difference? Has the doctor said there is no treatment at all for IBS and refuses to run you through the usual things? Because if so then you need a new doctor.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Ive been woken up with terrible cramping a few times. It has happened about 4 times in 3 years. But this has also been early morning around 7am. I work nights so it felt like being woken up in the middle of the night. My dr wasnt concerned since it was so infrequent.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Well GERD tends to be much more likely to wake you up at night with pain than IBS (in the study that led to the pain wakes you up at night may be something other than IBS). If you are having copious watery diarrhea primarily at night that is typical of microscopic colitis.
> 
> People with IBS are much more likely to wake at night with pain than people who are healthy so it isn't 100% certain it must be more than IBS, but like any time you get new/different symptoms than your usual range of IBS it is worth checking in with your doctor.


Yeah, my acidity is making me wake up earlier than usual most of the times. Its messing up my days. Earlier, I guess that rectal pain and hemorroidal swelling made me wake up early.


----------



## Lynn_K (Nov 28, 2013)

I have just been diagnosed (a month ago) with IBS. I have attacks, for lack of a better word, that last approximately 2 weeks. I then get 2 glorious weeks with no pain... Then the cycle repeats... Has been exactly like this for months. During the attack weeks I wake up middle of the night almost the whole time from pain. The only way I can describe the pain is that it feels like a heavy contraction that lasts sometimes up to 6 hours. It is so severe that i pray to pass out so it will subside. I have no idea what brings these attacks on, what to eat or not to, or what else I can do to get my life back. If anyone can help me understand this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Collene123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum I'm 52 years old I have discovered now that IBS will be a part of my life now it comes at a bad time in my life traveling is what I do with my boyfriend , and now this recent health issue has interfered I first noticed something wrong when I was getting my period every month verses a few months I had an abalation procedure a few years back that help lessen my periods or they were non existent. Now after my periods, during, and before I get this gas pain in my pelvic area and lower back has not gone away taken some probiotics, Turmeric Curcumin and I also have GERDS controled through medications, but what else can I do for the pain since I'm traveling again for two weeks please help me this has made me go mental anything is appreciated. Collene


----------

